# I desperately need advice



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, I am sorry for this diagnosis. I don't have any advice...just wanted to welcome you the forum. If nothing else we are all here for you as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I am so, so sorry to hear that your baby is sick. A member here named Jazz & Jules went through something similar with her dog Artica. Not a golden but a large breed dog. Hopefully she will read this or I think you could PM her and she'd be happy to give you information.

Pawsitive thoughts to you and your darling.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Nikki and welcome to the forum if even under these circumstances. You will find much support and understanding here for sure. I have not gone through this but have had to decide when presented with other issues. 
What I first do is write down on paper two columns. One is pros and the other is cons. They say it will give you 3 - 6 months more with your boy. How much of that time will he be recupperating and adjusting to his leg not being there? How long and dangerous is the surgery itself for a ten year old? Will the surgery benefit him or you? And every other tough question you can think of. I do not know the answer to any of these questions but most importantly you must know THERE IS NO WRONG CHOICE, you just need to make the one that is best for your boy and you and no one else. I wish you and your boy find comfort in your decision.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Nikki- I had a friend whose golden was dx exactly as yours and his front left leg was amputated. His prognosis was 12 months and he lived 15 (in the 80% success rate). His oncologist was thrilled that this guy made it to 15 months. He learned very quickly to adapt to three legs- dogs are a natural for this- and his quality of life was not compromised at all. Although around his last month, his body was too weak to support all of his weight (it had spread to his organs) so the owners would help him walk.
I'm wondering why they said 3-6 months for yours. Is the bone cancer elsewhere and at an advanced stage already? Or maybe in the lungs or other organs? I hope you get the advice you are looking for from our members and make a sound decision. Good luck.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

No answers here..just lots of warm thoughts and prayers coming to you and your dog. I'm sure there are some here who will be able to help you through this difficult time. {{{{{hugs}}}}}

Betty


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for the unfortunate diagnosis. I have seen dogs lead happy lives with as few as two legs. Given your dogs age though he may have a bit more trouble adjusting though. I wish I could offer better advice but you will have to make the decision on this one. You have found a great forum here and I'm sure you will get our full support regardless of the choice you make.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i am very sorry to hear this.... please don't hesitate to come back with any questions you have, or if you just need to vent! that said, i have seen countless dogs with legs amputated lead happy lives.. it takes some time for them to get used to it, but as i recall i saw a video online somewhere of a dog running and jumping about with just 2 legs.... dogs get over things quickly and learn to make the best of everything.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry that you recieved the dx of cancer in your dog. I know how scary that is to deal with. I have heard many success stories of dogs that adjust very quickly to three legs too. In fact, there is a golden with only 3 legs in the town that I work in who I always see being walked by his owner and he looks just as happy and agile as any 4-legged dog. This is a great place for support. We will be here for you no matter what route you take.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Osteo is very common in Greyhounds. You actually may benefit from searching the archives of Greytalk.com, the greyhound forum. There seems to be a new osteo dog thread on there every few weeks. Some do surgery, some do not. I did not on my osteo Greyhound.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Nikki.
I'm so sorry to hear about your dog's diagnosis. I don't have any experience with this, so I have no advice. I know what I would do, if he were my dog, but I don't feel right saying 'I'd do this' or 'I'd do that.' It's a deeply personal decision and you have to go with your heart. 
We're here for you, whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Nikki, so sorry to hear about your precious pup's diagnosis. I have known two dogs who have had a leg amputated due to osteosarcoma. Neither was a golden; one a mixed breed and one an Irish Setter. The mixed breed lived five more years, happily hiking in the Colorado mountains with three legs. The setter lived for six months after the surgery, but it upset her owner so much to see his beloved Lulu with three legs that he kept a tee shirt on her and wept daily. I think her quality of life was good, but obviously, her owner didn't; he projected his own feelings onto what he thought she must've felt. Do as much research as you can, and you will make the best decision for you and your dog based on love, medical advice and anyone's best guess. Good luck to you both....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm sorry that you have gotten this bad news. You are doing the right thing by asking questions, and looking ahead.

I would talk frankly with the vet, and ask, if it has not already been done, to have a complete work up including chest exrays. If the cancer has metastasized, especially to the lungs, your decision may be different. If not, and the rest of the bloodwork is good and the cancer appears to be localized to the leg, I think that surgery is a good option. It is amazing how quickly dogs adapt, and I have know many (and when working for the vet, assisted in no less than a dozen amputations) who live happy, active lives beyond the prognosticated time.

Write down every question that pops into your head. Talk the list with you to the vet - it is really easy to forget what we wanted to ask once we are actually there. Ask if he would be willing to have clients who are living with dogs who have had the surgery call you, and get their feelings about it.
As someone said, be very honest with yourself. We never want to face the possibility of losing our pets, and often make selfish choices because we love them and want them with us... We need to think about the quality of the dog's life as well. 

I wish you didn't have to make such a choice, but armed with good information, you will make the right one.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome Nikki,
I am sorry you had to find us under these circumstances. I agree with everyone and get all the information from the vet about if it has spread to other parts of the body. And the options of doind surgery on a dog that age. Some dogs that age can handle it but he would know better since he has taken care of your guy. 
Whatever decision you make know you are doing it in his best interests. He has a great person that loves him and knows you will make the right decision for you and him. Good luck with your guy, and we are here for you with support and questions you might have.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Nikki,
Hate to hear this but you might want to check out this group it is a wonderful support group. It is a group for people who are facing or have faced different types of cancers in their furkids.
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CanineCancer


----------



## jiggy (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Nikki
No advice for you sorry, but just wanted to let you know that Im thinking of you both. :crossfing

xx


----------

